#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Панини

## Buural

Может кто-нибудь дать ссылку на "Восьмикнижие" Панини? Желательно в деванагари, а не в транслите.
Заранее благадарю!

----------


## Ассаджи

http://sanskrit.gde.to/doc_z_misc_major_works/
http://sanskrit.gde.to/doc_z_misc_ma...hTAdhyAyI.html

----------


## Buural

> http://sanskrit.gde.to/doc_z_misc_major_works/
> http://sanskrit.gde.to/doc_z_misc_ma...hTAdhyAyI.html


Большое спасибо!
А есть где-нибудь рускиий перевод (хотя бы некоторых частей)?

----------


## Ассаджи

> ученица Кочергиной написала интересную работу, переведя кусочки, а теперь, как он мне сам сказал, зав. каф. ИСАА переводит Лагхусидхнанту, а там этих сутр - 1/3


http://forum.arsasiatica.com/viewtopic.php?p=3162

http://www.msu.ru/science/intschool-2004.html

Есть еще комментарии к "Восьмикнижию":

http://www.taralabalu.org/panini/

----------


## Buural

Спасибо! )))

----------


## Buural

Ассаджи, а есть ссылки на английсие переводы. Если есть то на несколько.

p.s. скачал последнюю версию программы с переводом с http://www.taralabalu.org/panini/  но только она не устанавливается. Пишет, что ошибка какая та (что-то вроде того,что файл поврежден).

----------


## Ассаджи

> Ассаджи, а есть ссылки на английсие переводы. Если есть то на несколько.


http://used.addall.com/SuperRare/sub...tle=Astadhyayi
http://www3.addall.com/New/submitNew...ayi&type=Title

----------


## Buural

> http://used.addall.com/SuperRare/sub...tle=Astadhyayi
> http://www3.addall.com/New/submitNew...ayi&type=Title


Ну я так понял. что это всё только за деньги. А в свободном доступе нет?

----------


## Ассаджи

Есть только в свободном доступе за деньги.

----------


## Gasyoun

В Варанаси встречался со создателем сайта Таралабалу. Хорошая штука, если бы еще Юникод и работала бы на Xp без глюков, цены бы ей не было. Они туда Бэтлинга собирались засунуть, хотели русскую часть, но Оксана Анатольевна говорит, что и кусочкев на компе не осталось, вот так вот, она до сих пор в МГУ преподает, вижу ее по субботам.

Ваше предложение меня заинтересовало. Сообщите о любом крупном недочёте,
который был Вами обнаружен в Кочергиной.
Просто пример исправленного Вами. Я немного владею санскритом, чтобы понять.

----------

